# Fly Rod Grip



## rovercat (Jul 3, 2007)

The grip is Amboyna Burl and Birch Bark with a matching Amboyna Burl Reel Seat insert. I like the feel of the Birch Bark better than cork.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 5, 2007)

Nicely done... good work!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks really good on the fly rod.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great Brian[]


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## richstick1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Good to see another rodbuilder on here   I have built a couple rods with birch bark handles - they are aweseome, aren't they?  I like the amboyna with the bark - looks sharp.  My next one is going to be blackwood/birch bark/and 1-2 other woods- still playing with it in my head. 

Looks great - what type of reelseat hardware is that??


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know if I could catch any fish with that, but boy would I look good fishing.


----------

